# Raptors Legion WIP Army



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Yo, I'm building a Raptors army with a Jungle type camo theme. I'm actually quite excited about it. Let me know what you guys think.

I might as well start with the Chapter Master, Lias "The Grim" Issodon. This mini is actually kind of special to me, because it's the first metal space marine I ever owned. It's been painted and stripped about 4x. This version, I hope, should be permanent.










My favorite part of this model is the bolter. I did my research, and really wanted to capture his custom bolter, Malice. Imperial Armour 9 says that Lias carries around a heavily modified Omen pattern bolt gun. I searched all over the internet and could not find what an Omen pattern bolt gun was, or what one looks like. I just had to let my imagination run wild.










I cut the original model's bolt pistol at a strategic location, attached an Ork Shoota, and used a piece of brush cover as a makeshift silencer. The strap is actually a twisty tie. The original model had a chainsword too, but I scrapped that in favor of a sword. The backpack is from the old Marneus Calgar model.










I also painted a Chaplain I recently stripped with Mean Green. Nothing really special about this one, except that he looks awesome.



















Next I'm going to paint a couple Land Speeders equipped with Multimeltas and Flamers.


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

The camo is pretty cool. You don't often see it done. And I like the silencer/suppressor on the boltgun.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 for awesome camo and silencer/customized boltgun... loving them so far cant wait to see more


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

It seems I've posted this in the wrong location. I should have put this in Project Logs. :\


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I love the custom bolter. It's really sexy.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

They look pretty good there, the only niggle I have is that the chaplins skin should be really really pale, almost white. Raptors have the same skin condition as their founding chapter raven guard, so they end with white skin & black hair


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the molten look on the sword.

However the gloss varnish seems to clash with a camouflage scheme.



Fiddlestix said:


> It seems I've posted this in the wrong location. I should have put this in Project Logs. :\


By the Magic of Mod let it so be!


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

the_barwn said:


> They look pretty good there, the only niggle I have is that the chaplins skin should be really really pale, almost white. Raptors have the same skin condition as their founding chapter raven guard, so they end with white skin & black hair


Well crap, I wasn't aware. I assumed they would have a Jungle Tan, frolick on the beaches and drink Mojitos and shit lol. I have Imperial Armour 9, and am reading through it now. I'll probably finish it before I paint any more. Hopefully it will give me some more background and stuff.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the molten look on the sword.
> 
> However the gloss varnish seems to clash with a camouflage scheme.


Yea  I ran out of Matt, and haven't bought any. I blame my impatience and my camera. The flash made them xtra shiny. 8mp Camera really shows those imperfections. They look better in real life lol. I'll have to find a way to dull them down a little. Maybe with a wash or something.

EDIT: I built a lightbox today, and took some pics without flash. I'm still working on the lighting, but here is a pic of my speeder in da box. I'm also going to make a trip to the pet store to get me some "Jungle Plants" for the bases.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking pretty good. 

I would also say I like the sword but theglooss varnish kinda takes something away from your paint scheme. Try matt?

Rev


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I did go a little crazy with the gloss. Can I just Matt Varnish them over top of the gloss to dull them? I really don't want to strip and repaint them.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

You can yeah, I would advise a apart if you're painting it on and if someone could advise a Matt spray varnish that's good it'd be appreciated


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

I was just gonna go to O'Reilly's or Lowe's and get a can of Krylon. lol

Also I adjusted the skintones @ the_barwn's request. I read more of the Raptor's info, and am ready to continue. I got another speeder and some Terminators to paint, and I'll post some pics. I also got a better light for my lightbox. It looks nice.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Will you be visiting FW for the termies shoulder pads or rhino, LR doors?
Having looked on GW website the mentors shoulder pads do fine for Raptors too.....


----------



## Fiddlestix (Mar 21, 2013)

Eventually yea when I get some extra moneys, but that will probably come last. I really want that decal sheet. Right now I need Scouts. I'm probably gonna use some Catachans as counts as. I think they would look and fit better with what I'm going for. I also need a Predator and a Rhino. I can easily convert those from some Tank models, tho. Why spend $50 on a Predator when I can convert a tank for like $20?


----------

